# Monark Super Deluxe, need advice



## t4man (Feb 3, 2011)

I have this bike listed for sale here. Im thinking about parting it out. I really dont know what to ask for the parts, any advice. tanks are nice , have both crash bars and medallions, most parts have some surface rust and "patina".


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 3, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 3, 2011)

...e-mail sent...


----------

